# Arabic language problem in Kindle



## latvian (Aug 5, 2011)

Hello,
I am new to this forum and to Kindle in general. I bought Kindle Wifi for my father so that he can read Arabics book. The problem that I have faced while setting it up to my father is that reading Arabic books in pdf format is a pain in the neck. My questions is: is there anyway of changing Kindle's OS language to Arabic and is there any way other than .pdf to read Arabic books in Kindle so that he can benefits of changing the font sizes and son on?

Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2011)

No. The Kindle isn't designed for most languages other than English.  I don't think there are any installable languages available, and while it does display PDF files, it's not really a good choice for a PDF reader. You should have asked these questions before you bought it. If you're still within the first 30 days you will be able to return it for a refund. Sorry.


----------



## annoupalekreyol (Aug 6, 2011)

Let's hope that the Kindle engineers take notes and re-engineer the kindle so that it can accommodate other languages soon.  So far, English reigns.


----------

